# Polish Open 2008



## studzien (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi all.

We want to invite you to join the live action at Polish Open 2008 by following live results and watching live video streaming.

Competition starts at 9:00 AM CET on Saturday.

Live results and video streaming: http://live.speedcubing.com.pl/
Schedule (times in CET): http://speedcubing.com.pl/champ_schedule_eng.htm

More information about the Polish Open:
Polish Speedcubing Federation website (organiser): http://speedcubing.com.pl/
Polish Open 2008 profile at WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PolishOpen2008

We hope you'll enjoy the competition in spite of being far from Wadowice.
Polish Open 2008 organisation team


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 7, 2008)

the polish open is about to start!  

I love the live streaming!  who else is gonna watch right now too?


----------



## hdskull (Jun 7, 2008)

It's awesome even though the view is limited. We should have this at all the competitions!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 7, 2008)

hdskull said:


> It's awesome even though the view is limited. We should have this at all the competitions!



yeah i TOTALLY AGREE!  oh by the way we ALREADY have a new World record! WOW.

Grzegorz square-1 single 7.58!!!! that is MADNESS


----------



## hdskull (Jun 7, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > It's awesome even though the view is limited. We should have this at all the competitions!
> ...



WHAT!?!?!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 7, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > hdskull said:
> ...



Yeah my thoughts EXACTLY. that is madness. and i also just realized something... that new square-1 WR beats the friggin current 3x3 Single WR!! .... now THAT my friends.. just isnt right lol


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 7, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Hmm, I just heard lots of applause. Anyhow, I think it's time to move to one of the two random-state Square-1 scramble schemes... 
(Yeah, yeah, I should write it myself... but I'm too lazy to learn C or whatever.)


----------



## tim (Jun 7, 2008)

Lucas: Learn Ruby, it's worth it .

btw. Dennis is going to ask for multi bld. I'm kinda afraid .


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2008)

You guys know that if you copy the link to justin.tv : http://www.justin.tv/psf_live there's a little chat box 

I feel lonely


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 7, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> You guys know that if you copy the link to justin.tv : http://www.justin.tv/psf_live there's a little chat box
> 
> I feel lonely



Nothing happens when I push the send button. Do I need some sort of account to use the chat?


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jun 7, 2008)

Gunnar said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > You guys know that if you copy the link to justin.tv : http://www.justin.tv/psf_live there's a little chat box
> ...



Yes, you have to log in to chat.


----------



## alexc (Jun 7, 2008)

And looks like Lukasz Cialon broke the WR average for 2x2 with 3.63 s.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2008)

Rafal Guzewicz!!!!!

55.00 BLD! w00t w00t.


GO RAFAL!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 7, 2008)

yeah i just checked right now. 54.22  finally new BLD WR! and wow it even beats Matyas old WR that was obtained by... well.. you know..


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations Rafal! sub-60!!

:-D

Chris


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2008)

Im confused, because it "was" 55.00.. then it changed to 54.22.


----------



## alexc (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, nice job Rafal, amazing!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 7, 2008)

awwww the live video stream just ended lol. oh well that was quite some competition. even if i was in bed for half of it cause the time difference lol. congrats to many like Erik, Rama, Milan, Arnaud, Dennis, Grzergorz, Adam and anyone i forgot lol.

Edit: Oh yeah and congrats to Rafal, Joel, Lukasz, and Lars. lol i knew i was forgetting some people


----------



## pjk (Jun 7, 2008)

7.58 Square 1 solve?! That is like half the only Square 1 WR. I wonder how easy the scramble was. Congrats to Grzegorz on that though.

BLD WR thread in BLD forum.

Also, looks like Erik would have had another 4x4 WR if he didn't DNF the last solve of the 4x4 avg. If he would have had anything less than 56.58 he would have had it.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 7, 2008)

pjk said:


> 7.58 Square 1 solve?! That is like half the only Square 1 WR. I wonder how easy the scramble was. Congrats to Grzegorz on that though.
> 
> BLD WR thread in BLD forum.



thats the crazy thing though everyone else got bad times on that scramble. Lars even got 36 on it :confused:


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm assuming that was a lucky solve, with no parity.

I want to see a video of that!


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh man. What an insane competition, it must have been awesome!! If Euro 2008 can beat this that would be crazy. 7.58!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karthik (Jun 7, 2008)

To be very frank, I am much more impressed by Grzegorz's Square-one WR than even Nakajima's 3x3 WR.
Congrats!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 7, 2008)

I want a ^2-1!
7 seconds is crazy!!!!
I thought 30 seconds was a nice time a while ago.


----------



## studzien (Jun 7, 2008)

Square-1 WR video:
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=oouuTkBZguY
Blindfolded WR video:
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=IzF6JpGCa9I


----------



## Raffael (Jun 7, 2008)

though he looked kind of irritated after the 7-second-solve

great job anyway, Grzegorz!!


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 7, 2008)

Did anybody realize how high the level of the first 3x3 round was? Not quite osaka open, but still...

Grzegorz looks like: "it was damn easy, sorry for that..."
Funny that the Sq-1 WR is below the 3x3 WR now.


----------



## tim (Jun 8, 2008)

Crazy .

btw. awesome coverage of the competition. You did a really nice job .


----------



## hdskull (Jun 8, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Did anybody realize how high the level of the first 3x3 round was? Not quite osaka open, but still...



Yea I noticed, top 6 were all sub 14. Usually sub 14 can win comps.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 8, 2008)

Those Square-1 WRs are unbelievable... Congrats Grzegorz! But I have to say, this is the exact reason why I don't understand why Square-1 is mean of 3 instead of average of 5. The average WR is practically impossible to break now unless someone gets really lucky on more than one solve. It's not like Square-1 takes that long, and it's not that hard to scramble...


----------



## Shadet (Jun 8, 2008)

My video about PO 2008 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLJHxPcSmPI


----------



## Erik (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok, I just got back from poland and I'll begin to write my experiences of this adventure with Did you know? 's 
I'm sure there will follow a lot more!

Did you know?

- Wadowice is known for 3 things? Cubing, The pope, and Chocolate?
- We took 17 hours instead of the planned 11 hours to get to Wadowice?
- We left at about 4 o' clock in the morning but only arrived at about 9 in the evening? 
- This long trip resulted in 'quite' a bad travel/competition time ratio?
- We almost ran out of gas and made a 50km detour to get gas?
- We didn't break our speed record?
- Polish is a crazy language?
- I was dared to learn the word for thank you in Polish and still remember it the next day by a couple of Polish cubers?
- I succeeded on this? (it sounded like... dzjenkounjet to me)

- All girls at Poland are ***** hoooot!??
- We (Dennis and me) flirted with quite a couple and took a pic of us with 3 of our favorite female judges?

- The level of cubing is getting ridicilously high? :confused:
- I'm quite ashamed of my results?
- I'd like to thank Tomas Zolnowski for borrowing me his spare 5x5 ES?
- I had to use this because mine got broken the night before? 
- The competition almost looked like if it was a EC or WC?
- Rama and me were doing Rock Paper Scissors during the finals of 3x3 to get rid of the tension? 
- You can view this at http://www.justin.tv/psf_live ?

- All girls in Poland are sooo hot?
- It intruiges me so much that I apparently mentioned it twice in this thread already? 
- Chip Skylark was also in the competition? (it was even written on my competitors card? xD)
- Bikshu will go to EC?


@PJK, no I DNF-ed it on purpose, I messed it up and got double par at the end too so I better wanted a DNF than a 1+ time... 4x4 went horrible, I was getting a lot of sub-50's in practise but I was shaking so much  (and 3 times double par doesn't really help a lot either)


----------



## DavidCalvo (Jun 8, 2008)

Erik said:


> - All girls at Poland are ***** hoooot!??



I swear to God that I won't miss the next polish championship..... 

It looked like a really awesome competition. I followed it quite closely and it seemed you all had much fun over there. You lucky!



And of course, congrats for all the awesome results. I'm considering to stop cubing... hehe


----------



## Zava (Jun 8, 2008)

Erik said:


> - All girls in Poland are sooo hot?



wait until hungarian open 
I really enjoyed it, everyone was very friendly (it was my first competition). Arnaud, köszi a kockát, kurvajó! (Arnaud, thanks for the cube, it's **** good!)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 8, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> it's not that hard to scramble...



I beg to differ...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 8, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Jason Baum said:
> 
> 
> > it's not that hard to scramble...
> ...



ditto


----------



## Rama (Jun 8, 2008)

Did you know?

- Ton, Maria and I rang the door at Alexander's home at 06.00 in the morning.
- But apparantly we should've been there at 06.00 in the evening.

- That Erik and Joël had plenty of rest.
- Rama did not.
- I was a bit faster then Erik and Joël because of my shortage of sleep?

- After watching the Polish architecture, landscape and language Rama loves Poland?

- Rama definately will be at the next Polish Open.
- And try the Pope's favourite cookie from his youth?


----------



## Ton (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi

Did any one capture my 13.28 solve? If yes please mail me the video

Ton


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2008)

A bit late, but anyway:

It was a great tournament and a great couple of days. The level of the competition was extremely high and because of the limited time some events had very hard to reach limits (<7 for 2x2x2, <25 for 3x3x3, <40 for 3x3x3_oh, <1:30 for 4x4x4, <12 for pyraminx, 10 minutes total for 2 3x3x3_bf solves).

I decided that I would take a gamble on 3x3x3_fmc and either get that WR I want so much, or DNF. Unfortunately it was another DNF  because I ran out of time and got a very unlucky last layer. It was an incredibly hard scramble: U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 R' U2 L B2 U' L2 B' F U R2 F

The UBL-corner is the only correct piece, but that is actually a very bad thing because of the BL and UL edge. The UFR-corner and BR-edge are also problematic because they are permuted correctly but oriented incorrectly. To make it even worse, no corner-edge-pairs are present and almost every possible move creates a bad corner-edge-pair 

It took me a long time to find this very nice beginning
(do premoves D B' D2 to see what is going on)
R' B' L2 D L' U' (2x2x2 block)
L' D2 R2 D L (MAGIC)

But then I couldn't find a good continuation and ran out of time. The only continuation I found was to insert R' F' R F in the "Magic" part so it becomes L' D2 R F' R F D (L R2). Those 4 moves orient 2 edges and fix all corners, but still leave a bad last layer because of the flipped BR-edge. I didn't have enough time to find to edge-3-cycle-insertions and DNF-ed.
Erik simply knew that ELL case and could have finished it in 13 moves. Some study at home found an even better way to do it AND actually break the WR:
Scramble: U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 R' U2 L B2 U' L2 B' F U R2 F
hypothetical WR: R' B' L2 D L' B U R' U2 R L' B D' B' R' D' R F' R F D L R2 D B' D2 (26)
2x2x2 (6): R' B' L2 D L' U' .
Pseudo-F2l (5): L' D2 R2 .. D L
Insert Last layer manipulation at .. (4): R' F' R F
Adjust last face (1): R2
Undo premoves / fix pseudo-F2l: D B' D2
Insert 4-edge fix at . (13): U B U R' U2 R L' B D' B' R' D L (used cube explorer for this which found many combinations that started with UBU and ended with DL. Maybe I could have found 2 nice edge-3-cycles with even better cancellations, but probably not)


----------



## shelley (Jun 13, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Jason Baum said:
> ...



I'd rather scramble 5x5s than Sq-1s, and that's saying something.

Not to mention comparatively few people know how to scramble it (whereas just about everyone who attends a Rubik's cube competition knows Singmaster notation and can be asked to scramble 3x3 and bigger cubes). And the people who do know how to scramble Sq-1s are most likely competing in it. At many competitions we only have one person doing all the Sq-1 scrambling.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 14, 2008)

Erik said:


> - We (Dennis and me) flirted with quite a couple and took a pic of us with 3 of our favorite female judges?



Care to show us ?


----------



## Erik (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.erikku.110mb.com/polish.jpg
A bit too bad the eyes look so red-dish


----------



## hdskull (Jun 14, 2008)

hahhaa, that's okay.


----------



## Ron (Jun 24, 2008)

WCA made announcement about Grzegorz Square-1 solve:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=453


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 24, 2008)

Well thats too bad but a bit expected. maybe he can get a non lucky sub 10 soon


----------



## pjk (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, that is too bad, but glad to see he was honest. Too bad it was scrambled wrong, perhaps he could have broke the avg if the solve would have been "normal".


----------



## antros (Jun 29, 2008)

All the videos that I found and some photos: http://antros.ovh.org/4po/


----------

